# Random QB transaction i cant find or delete



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

on the 23rd of February I put in a transaction for a job i did for $450. When I run a statement i see that transaction on the customer properly, but there is also another transaction for $450 that shows up, no customer, nothing just a random transaction.

I cant find any blank customer, or any other transaction, other than when I create statements

thanks

mike


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

I never use the "statement" function so I ran one to see what you might be seeing.

Does it look something like this? Do you use the statement function normally?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

framer1901;1779982 said:


> I never use the "statement" function so I ran one to see what you might be seeing.
> 
> Does it look something like this? Do you use the statement function normally?




no customer info


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Why not delete the transaction and redo it ? If it's located in a report, it's been dictated / inputted somewhere that you're not looking. Is this an accounts receivable or has it been paid already ?

Whenever I've come across issues, as such, I've deleted them as if they never existed, and redid them correctly, making sure all the pertinent information about the customer is correct in the customer center, including the jobs subbed under that customer (prior to re-writing the transaction)


No tax on Snow Plowing in MI ???


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Dogplow Dodge;1780003 said:


> Why not delete the transaction and redo it ? If it's located in a report, it's been dictated / inputted somewhere that you're not looking. Is this an accounts receivable or has it been paid already ?
> 
> Whenever I've come across issues, as such, I've deleted them as if they never existed, and redid them correctly, making sure all the pertinent information about the customer is correct in the customer center, including the jobs subbed under that customer (prior to re-writing the transaction)
> 
> No tax on Snow Plowing in MI ???


No tax on any labor.

Where do I look for the transaction. The place I looked I could not find it


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Go to reports, then sales, then transaction list by customer something should show up there.

Or from the home screen go into customers and see what's there under this customers name


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

I think he's saying that there is no customer name on that statement - weird.

You could run any report that shows sales for that time frame, when you see it on the report, you can click it to get to the actual transaction. Any sales by summary or a P/L then you have to click the sales line then find it.

You'd think it would stick out in a report.

Weird.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

framer1901;1780135 said:


> I think he's saying that there is no customer name on that statement - weird.
> 
> Weird.


I don't do statements, as I print or email invoices. If a customer name didn't come up, I don't know how it's possible to even have recorded anything, as my q-books won't let me record a blank transaction.

I wonder what year q-books he has, and if it's ever been updated. The older versions were filled with bugs / glitches, and since I upgraded to the 2011 version I'm running now, I was constantly having problems.

Looking to upgrade to the newer version, as the accountant doesn't want to deal with the older versions anymore because of the same issues.

Reality is....

I Can't help him out, but then again, when could I ever ???


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Longae29;1780072 said:


> Go to reports, then sales, then transaction list by customer something should show up there.
> 
> Or from the home screen go into customers and see what's there under this customers name


did that, it did not show up then either. there was another charge of the same amount on the same day. but for a specific customer. i deleted it and it seems to have fixed the "ghost" transaction

qb2012


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

birddseedd;1780172 said:


> did that, it did not show up then either. there was another charge of the same amount on the same day. but for a specific customer. i deleted it and it seems to have fixed the "ghost" transaction
> 
> qb2012


I've had that happen once in a while. I think it may be from when mine autosaves after so many minutes

What version of windows are you running? just curious


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1780156 said:


> I don't do statements, as I print or email invoices. If a customer name didn't come up, I don't know how it's possible to even have recorded anything, as my q-books won't let me record a blank transaction.
> 
> I wonder what year q-books he has, and if it's ever been updated. The older versions were filled with bugs / glitches, and since I upgraded to the 2011 version I'm running now, I was constantly having problems.
> 
> ...


QB is starting to drop service/support on desktop versions in favor of online versions. Which isn't much more than a money grab because the online version requires a subscription vs updating desktop version whenever you want.

I'm using Jobber this year for everything and then syncing it to desktop QB

I'd tell you accountant to suck it up


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

windows 8.1

i would go for the monthly subscription IF it had the feautres that the desktop version has. but, it jsut doesnt have hardly any of the functionality. well. quicken anyway. im going on a blind asusmption that qb is the same case.

i prefer using statement charges over invoices if the services is a regular maintenance type thing. much easier and cleaner if you do it right. and the statements are very flexable in sending reports to customers.

not to mention i can do a months worth of data input in 5 minutes from a spreadsheet.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I had qb online it didn't have half the functionality. The only good part was it had an app

Quicken isn't on the same level IMO


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

quicken has a different purpose. its just a checkbook. i love quicken for my personal finances. i can look at any day in the future, based off of my spending and know exactly when im goign to be poor or not


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

QB has become the microsoft of accounting systems it seems. When looking for Jobber type software, it seemed that most only integrated with QB, which sort of backs you into a corner.

Good to hear the ghost went away, maybe it was ghost transactions that caused me to owe taxes in the past???


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

framer1901;1780444 said:


> QB has become the microsoft of accounting systems it seems. When looking for Jobber type software, it seemed that most only integrated with QB, which sort of backs you into a corner.
> 
> Good to hear the ghost went away, maybe it was ghost transactions that caused me to owe taxes in the past???


You don't have to intergrate it. I do for expenses and I run my checks through qb.

You can use jobber, service autopilot etc as stand alone programs if you don't need the functions of qb


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

I seen you had an opinion of Auto Pilot, just didn't think from what I seen that Jobber could do everything we wanted.

Cost of those type programs is all over the board and maybe you do really get what you pay for, I dunno, some of that stuff is very expensive. I seen someone using Hindsite and that's what got me looking. 

I just started with Autopilot, working my way thru setup right now. We have sooo much QB history, it's just important to me to be able to keep that and not have to regenerate things. That thread over on Lawnsite scared me some, but I'm hoping that things will be worked out. We'll see, going into it open minded.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm still using QB2011pro and now I have to drop the coin to upgrade to the newest version as they won't be supporting updates for 2011.

Sounds just like microsoft and XP going away...


So, is anyone else out there using a good software for accounting and payroll besides QB ??????

Would like some info before dropping the coin because I'm forced to...



......


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

framer1901;1780751 said:


> I seen you had an opinion of Auto Pilot, just didn't think from what I seen that Jobber could do everything we wanted.
> 
> Cost of those type programs is all over the board and maybe you do really get what you pay for, I dunno, some of that stuff is very expensive. I seen someone using Hindsite and that's what got me looking.
> 
> I just started with Autopilot, working my way thru setup right now. We have sooo much QB history, it's just important to me to be able to keep that and not have to regenerate things. That thread over on Lawnsite scared me some, but I'm hoping that things will be worked out. We'll see, going into it open minded.


I left sap and never looked back.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

someone mentioned banks not supporting other apps.

most banks will export ofx files (technicialy the same as a qfx, accept with qfx quicken gets $$$) it sucks because you ahve to manually download the file. but most will accept that file.


----------

